# Arrow weight question



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

I am using gold tip 7595 xt hunters 29 inch with 2" blazers w 70lb bow 28" draw length. Gold tip website says arrows are 258 gr at 29 inch. Does that include the veins? If so I figure my arrows with 100 gr tip are around 375 gr. The bow shoot these well now and is quiet. I just hunt whitetail and figure I have enough ke. is that a little light for hunting and what would be an ideal weight. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

MillDoo said:


> I am using gold tip 7595 xt hunters 29 inch with 2" blazers w 70lb bow 28" draw length. Gold tip website says arrows are 258 gr at 29 inch. Does that include the veins? If so I figure my arrows with 100 gr tip are around 375 gr. The bow shoot these well now and is quiet. I just hunt whitetail and figure I have enough ke. is that a little light for hunting and what would be an ideal weight. Thanks
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's the weight of the arrow shaft minus vanes, insert, and nock.

Blazers are 15grains/3
Inserts 21
Nocks 11
Point 100

You're looking to add another 147grains to that indicated weight for 405grains total. Which is an ideal hunting weight arrow here in MI at your draw weight/length.


----------



## P&Y142 (Jan 25, 2008)

Shaft weight only. XT 75-95 8.9g black shafts, camo shafts 10.9g per inch.


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> That's the weight of the arrow shaft minus vanes, insert, and nock.
> 
> Blazers are 15grains/3
> Inserts 21
> ...


Ok thats good to know thanks. I calculated the inserts at 11 and nocks at 6 according to goldtip. The arrows seem to fly nice.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Isnt a 75/95 a 400 spine. If so that will be much too weak at 70 lbs.


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

75/95 is a 300 spine. 55/75 is 400


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Pick up a digital scale, you can find them cheap on-line..I make my arrows, and 2" blazer vanes vary from 5-7 grns.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

http://goldtip.com/productdetail.aspx?ptid=4

7595 - 340
5575 - 400


----------

